# Hair Colour Help Requireddd ** :)



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 5, 2008)

So Im in desperate need of some advice on which hair colour suits me the best. Ive had it so many colours and i just can't decide. Im naturally dark brown which you will see in the photos as "brown" which i do like but i get bored easily so ive also been blonde and currently am black! Whatever colour i have i always want a different one so now even though i like the black i look through my blonde pictures and want blonde again! i just don't know and i need the help of some people who know what theyre talking about to advise me on the colour that suits me most! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Try not to go on the makeup or the style of the hair just purely the hair colour that suits me best and i can decide on the style after. TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s- Sorry about the pics some are really reallyyy old and i just threw them together really quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


Natural colour - dark brown






Blonde






Black





Thanks for your helpppp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xox


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2008)

awww amy you know i love it DARK!!! the black one looks hot but also the dark brown
you look good as a blonde too but i reckon you pull off being darker much better


----------



## florabundance (Sep 5, 2008)

the black is gorgeous!! not really feelin the dark brown, but the blonde is pretty too.
black hair compliments your features and stuff, and you look so vixeny lol!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_awww amy you know i love it DARK!!! the black one looks hot but also the dark brown
you look good as a blonde too but i reckon you pull off being darker much better_

 
thankssss Bexxxx
<333333333


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_the black is gorgeous!! not really feelin the dark brown, but the blonde is pretty too.
black hair compliments your features and stuff, and you look so vixeny lol!_

 
thankyouu, im so glad someone said black cuz that means i dont have to change it


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 5, 2008)

def. black - makes you look so fresh, brings out your complexion.. go black!


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 5, 2008)

Wowzers, you look very gorgeous with all of them.
However, you look *extremely* gorgeous with the black!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_def. black - makes you look so fresh, brings out your complexion.. go black!_

 
yayyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reallyy? i thought everyone was going to go for the blonde! thankyouuu x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smexiebinks* 

 
_Wowzers, you look very gorgeous with all of them.
However, you look *extremely* gorgeous with the black!_

 

thanks so muchh, youve really helped!
x


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 5, 2008)

I just went darker and really love it!!
That being said, I LOVE the black on you! I'm not so much on the blonde (sorry) but I think the darker hair really brings out your features more and warms up your skin.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, you're stunning with all the hair colours!! And your eyes are gorgeous.

If I had to pick a colour on you, I'd say I like you the best on brunette pictures, i think it goes great with your eye and skin colour.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 5, 2008)

I like your natural brown color. It's a sexy color but still elegant.

The other ones kind of make it look like you're trying too hard.


----------



## hollyca (Sep 5, 2008)

It's odd you can pull off all three colors so well!  But I like brown on you the best.  If I had to pick it would be darker for you.


----------



## n_c (Sep 5, 2008)

I like black on you.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Sep 5, 2008)

the dark colors. i dont really care for the blonde.


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 6, 2008)

You look like Lily Allen with black hair.  That's not a bad thing, i like Lily Allen.  

The brown hair makes you look "classic". But I have always loved black hair. What about black hair with blonde highlights underneath? Or black hair with purple highlights? It will look fun yet suttle b/c it will blend well with the black. Then when you put your hair up, you can really see the color.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 6, 2008)

I like the brown.  Your hair looks so healthy and shiny in the brown hair pictures!


----------



## Moxy (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_ What about black hair with blonde highlights underneath?_

 
I know some girls wear this, but I have always wondered, why such a big contrast? I'm one of those people who like my highlights blended in with the rest of the hair, although purple and black sounds very interesting! 
Honestly, looking at her pics, i wouldn't like a black/blond combo on her head. Plus her hair is way too gorgeous for that.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_You look like Lily Allen with black hair. That's not a bad thing, i like Lily Allen. 

The brown hair makes you look "classic". But I have always loved black hair. What about black hair with blonde highlights underneath? Or black hair with purple highlights? It will look fun yet suttle b/c it will blend well with the black. Then when you put your hair up, you can really see the color._

 
i get lily allen so much now lol i dont see it myself though. Thanks for the recs! i was considfering highlights actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx
xox


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I know some girls wear this, but I have always wondered, why such a big contrast? I'm one of those people who like my highlights blended in with the rest of the hair, although purple and black sounds very interesting! 
Honestly, looking at her pics, i wouldn't like a black/blond combo on her head. Plus her hair is way too gorgeous for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aw thanks lol, yeah i know what you mean i don't like the white blonde and black together much either i had it before and idn't think it looked right. I was considering just having highlights n keep having them done to lighten the black to a dark blondishy colour but everyone seems to like the dark hair more so maybe ill just keep it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I like the brown. Your hair looks so healthy and shiny in the brown hair pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
thanks..yeah i do like the brown..although my hair is really shiny now that its black aswell. I think its just the pictures as i lost my digital camera ages ago so all the black hair pictures have been taken with my phone n the quality is not as good and it doesnt really show everything up whereas the brown pictures were taken with my digital camera so the hair n makeup is a lot clearer. I use a new shampoo and conditioner now from the loreal professionnel range and ever since my hair has been sooo much more shiny!
thankssss x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 6, 2008)

Even if i did want to though there is no way i can go back to brown is there? without having my hair stripped? which would damage it even more as its fairly damaged now?
x


----------



## Moxy (Sep 6, 2008)

Ooh I've always wanted to try L'oreal's professional range of shampoo's and conditioners, which ones are you using?


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Ooh I've always wanted to try L'oreal's professional range of shampoo's and conditioners, which ones are you using? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the intensive repair range, my hair was really dry and straw-like before but now its back to normal again with moisture and shine


----------



## Moxy (Sep 6, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 6, 2008)

yep you should try it - leave the conditioner in for as long as possible, iv left it in overnight a few times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 6, 2008)

The black looks REALLY good on you


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I know some girls wear this, but I have always wondered, why such a big contrast? I'm one of those people who like my highlights blended in with the rest of the hair, although purple and black sounds very interesting! 
Honestly, looking at her pics, i wouldn't like a black/blond combo on her head. Plus her hair is way too gorgeous for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The black & blonde is more of a punk vibe/style.

My hair "staple" has always been black hair with red highlights underneath. As time faded, the red became blonde and the combo looked awesome. 
I guess it's personal preference.

Hair grows out, just play with it.


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I know some girls wear this, but I have always wondered, why such a big contrast? I'm one of those people who like my highlights blended in with the rest of the hair, although purple and black sounds very interesting! 
Honestly, looking at her pics, i wouldn't like a black/blond combo on her head. Plus her hair is way too gorgeous for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I had Real dark brown/black hair with two blonde "coon tails" Under my hair. I think adding a bit of contrast is gorgeous as well. So when you say "her hair is way to gorgeous for that" you're insulting people's preference or choice in style.Honestly, there are a lot of ways to say your opinion in a nicer way; that's just what I believe. Highlights that are blended in with the rest of the hair are natural because in reality _everyone's hair has natural highlights._ Hair isn't the same color everywhere on the head, it's just that some people's highlights show more than others (especially if they are not real.)

I would throw in 2 blonde and 2 brown strips of hair somewhere underneath the top layer of her hair because I think it's fun. It would look really cute and you can have all three hair colors lol


----------



## Moxy (Sep 7, 2008)

Just my opinion about hair colouring. 100 people - 100 different tastes.


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Just my opinion about hair colouring. 100 people - 100 different tastes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Like I said, you can always say your opinion in a nicer way. I guess I'm just like that.


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_yep you should try it - leave the conditioner in for as long as possible, iv left it in overnight a few times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x_

 
Any normal conditioner? Or do you use a special kind of conditioner?


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smexiebinks* 

 
_Any normal conditioner? Or do you use a special kind of conditioner?_

 

I use loreal intense repair..any repairing conditioners i usually try and leave in as long as possible because my hair has been quite damaged previously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



x


----------



## Moxy (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smexiebinks* 

 
_Like I said, you can always say your opinion in a nicer way. I guess I'm just like that._

 
If you were offended, then I apologize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was not my intention at all, but bad choice of words tends to cause that, I agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Noone has ever told me that my comments or thoughts aren't nice enough, on the contrary, my friends describe me as friendly and harmless, so once again, any kind of bad feelings my post caused - I apologize for it. I spoke, howgh.

MAC_addiction<3, thanks for letting me do an Off topic post in your thread


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_If you were offended, then I apologize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was not my intention at all, but bad choice of words tends to cause that, I agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Noone has ever told me that my comments or thoughts aren't nice enough, on the contrary, my friends describe me as friendly and harmless, so once again, any kind of bad feelings my post caused - I apologize for it. I spoke, howgh.

MAC_addiction<3, thanks for letting me do an Off topic post in your thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol no problem. thanks for your opinions everyone! Any other suggestions are welcomee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x x


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_I use loreal intense repair..any repairing conditioners i usually try and leave in as long as possible because my hair has been quite damaged previously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



x_

 

You're not the only one, lol.
That's why I'm asking. I've dyed my hair one too many times. Thanks for the advice!

Loreal intense repair, will look for it. I love loreal products


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_If you were offended, then I apologize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was not my intention at all, but bad choice of words tends to cause that, I agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Noone has ever told me that my comments or thoughts aren't nice enough, on the contrary, my friends describe me as friendly and harmless, so once again, any kind of bad feelings my post caused - I apologize for it. I spoke, howgh.

MAC_addiction<3, thanks for letting me do an Off topic post in your thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's okay.
I didn't mean to make you feel as if I thought you were a mean person, I totally didn't mean that. Thank you for being nice enough to understand and apologizing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess we all take the meaning of words differently, jeesh language is so complicated


----------



## Moxy (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_yayyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reallyy? i thought everyone was going to go for the blonde! thankyouuu x_

 
absolutely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love fair skin with a contrast especially if the eyes are light colored e.g. blue, green... It defines the face rather than washing it out.. I like the brown but I have to say it I prefer it on brown-eyed people.. It softens the harshness of the eyes and the skin color (at this point I think I'm thinking about sorta latin american girls..LOL) but I don't like blonde at all, I think it's a bit non-characteristic..  No offense anyone


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smexiebinks* 

 
_You're not the only one, lol.
That's why I'm asking. I've dyed my hair one too many times. Thanks for the advice!

Loreal intense repair, will look for it. I love loreal products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Loreal professionel expert serie intensive repair nutrition shampoo & conditioner is the full name i think..i put the shampoo in leave it for 10 mins - wash that out then put the conditioner in, clip my hair up & leave it for as long as possible. Ive even slept in it once with a shower cap on & a towel on my pillow. Its put so much moisture & shine back into my hair its really made a difference. I also heard recently about putting vinegar into your conditioner to make your hair shine, and mixing up egg yolkes aswell as castor oil so i'm looking forward to trying all those. I'm dying for seriously shiny healthy hair!
x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_absolutely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love fair skin with a contrast especially if the eyes are light colored e.g. blue, green... It defines the face rather than washing it out.. I like the brown but I have to say it I prefer it on brown-eyed people.. It softens the harshness of the eyes and the skin color (at this point I think I'm thinking about sorta latin american girls..LOL) but I don't like blonde at all, I think it's a bit non-characteristic.. No offense anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

thanks for your help x


----------

